# Best Choice for Carpet???



## whj812 (Feb 17, 2008)

Im in the middle of replacing the carpet in my modded jon boat. What would be the best carpet to put in my boat? Im looking for something in grey....

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jim (Feb 17, 2008)

That outdoor carpet that lowes sells that the members use for there mods looks pretty good..and cheap.


----------



## whj812 (Feb 17, 2008)

Im going to go there and look tomorrow after work. Im stuck in the house for a couple of days here. My motor is in the shop, and the wife is getting ready to pop. 

If she doesnt have the baby between now and Thursday.....they are inducing on Thursday morning!!!!

Im taking this time to start work on replacing my carpet!!!!


----------



## Nickk (Feb 17, 2008)

whj812 said:


> Im going to go there and look tomorrow after work. Im stuck in the house for a couple of days here. My motor is in the shop, and the wife is getting ready to pop.
> 
> If she doesnt have the baby between now and Thursday.....they are inducing on Thursday morning!!!!
> 
> Im taking this time to start work on replacing my carpet!!!!



whoa! best of luck to you and your wife.


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 17, 2008)

Good Luck to ya.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 19, 2008)

Jim said:


> That outdoor carpet that lowes sells that the members use for there mods looks pretty good..and cheap.




That is where I get my carpet put the grey in my tracker last year and it had done a great job shows no sign's of wear .the green I put in the jon boat came from there also and was on clearence for 3 dollars a yard . The grey is called Astro grey and the green Mineral twist


----------



## pbw (Feb 19, 2008)

Same here Lowe's carpet.

Close up


----------



## Defiant (Feb 19, 2008)

Lowes must sell a ton of that carpet every where you go you see some on someone's boat .I am a contractor and have never seen it on anyone's porch 

By the way do not use the Home Depot carpet it is not as good a quality


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 19, 2008)

yep, Lowe's is the same place I got my carpet


----------



## Defiant (Feb 19, 2008)

Very,Very,Very nice carpet install Waterwing How did you get it up the side's like that .


----------



## Defiant (Feb 20, 2008)

Very,Very,Very nice carpet install Waterwing How did you get it up the side's like that .


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 20, 2008)

I got my carpet at Home Depot, I believe it is the same carpet. It looks the same anyway. If there is a Home Depot or Lowes near you, you should be in fine shape. Mine was insanely cheap. I think i paid $.40/sq.ft.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 20, 2008)

bAcKpAiN said:


> I got my carpet at Home Depot, I believe it is the same carpet. It looks the same anyway. If there is a Home Depot or Lowes near you, you should be in fine shape. Mine was insanely cheap. I think i paid $.40/sq.ft.




Maybe Home Depot changed there brand of carpet. They use to have some that would frizz up really bad and was not very strong I have not been in home depot in a long time I just do not like that store.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 20, 2008)

Defiant said:


> Very,Very,Very nice carpet install Waterwing How did you get it up the side's like that .



Basically it's cut to fit, then glued same as the floor/horizontal pieces. I'd apply the glue to the sides, let it set for just a little while to let it get sticky, then put the carpet in place, and hold it for bit. I also used my wife's wooden rolling pin on all the carpet surfaces I could get to after setting it in place. It helped spread the glue and eliminate any thick spots that might be under the carpet. The front deck, middle deck, rear deck, and sides are all seperate pieces. I also cussed a lot while doing the sides :lol:


----------



## whj812 (Feb 23, 2008)

Just finished with the new rear floor and Carpeting!!! It looks great!!! Now all I need is my motor out of the shop!! Uploading pics now to photo bucket. Ill post them in a few. I went to a local carpet retailer and purchased some cheap outdoors carpet. I bought a 52 inch X 12 foot section for 15 bucks!!! Awesome deal!!!


----------



## whj812 (Feb 23, 2008)

Here are the pics of my little modded jon boat. The first couple is the boat stripped with no flooring. 




















This is the rear board without carpet on it!! Just a treated piece of Pine Plywood.






How I mounted my Minn Kota Trolling motor to my rig.










This is the Finished work!! I like it alot!!! Looks alot better than the old dryrotted brown carpet that I did have!!









[





lemme know what you think!!!


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 23, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2008)

Looks real good!  

Its like a new boat now!


----------

